# eBay listings for DVC



## TravelTime (Dec 30, 2018)

I have bid on the low priced DVC listings on ebay. Both times, the seller had it on automatic bidding and I was outbid immediately. In fact, the price on one listing increased by $15,000 within a few days. I had stopped bidding on it when it was no longer a deal. There is another DVC listing on ebay right now and once again, I was outbid immediately.

4h47m59s
|20 Bids
*You've been outbid by someone else's max bid.
You can still win! Try bidding again.

Place your bid*
Consider bidding the highest amount you're willing to pay. We'll bid for you, just enough to keep you in the lead. We'll keep your high bid amount hidden from everyone else.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 30, 2018)

It seems the conventional wisdom is (and it's worked for me in the past with non-DVC timeshares and other items on eBay), pick your price, use a sniper app/website, set it and forget it. No need to get involved in bidding up the price until the very end.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 30, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> It seems the conventional wisdom is (and it's worked for me in the past with non-DVC timeshares and other items on eBay), pick your price, use a sniper app/website, set it and forget it. No need to get involved in bidding up the price until the very end.



All I am saying is that I think the low priced DVC contracts on ebays seem like scams. Someone was posting the closed auctions on TUG a while back. I am still waiting to hear from someone on TUG who has scored a low price DVC contract through ebay. I have not yet heard of this but if anyone has, please share. I have heard of some good deals through brokers. In fact, I got one great deal through Fidelity for Aulani.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> All I am saying is that I think the low priced DVC contracts on ebays seem like scams. Someone was posting the closed auctions on TUG a while back. I am still waiting to hear from someone on TUG who has scored a low price DVC contract through ebay. I have not yet heard of this but if anyone has, please share. I have heard of some good deals through brokers. In fact, I got one great deal through Fidelity for Aulani.


eBay is set up so if a previous bidder has already placed a bid equal to or higher than your max bid it automatically moves the bid up to the next bid interval above your max bid or to your max bid if you both had same high bid but first bidder will be in the lead.   This is nothing a seller does if it is set up as an auction.  What you have to watch for is shill bidders where seller has multiple accounts and jacks there own auction prices up.

I have Terapeak and can scan back to 1 year of auctions and see what they ended at.   This works great for all auctions except timeshares, as a large chunk of your price may be add on fees you must pay as part of the sale.   I have tried for years for eBay to add these fees in mandatory fields for timeshares as they lose final value fees. And reading through auctions for total fees is a pain in the a$$


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 30, 2018)

somebody has won it for $5900. @Travetime, i will PM you. Something very odd with the seller IMO


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> somebody has won it for $5900. @Travetime, i will PM you. Something very odd with the seller IMO
> View attachment 9670


Looking in Terapeak they seem to sell same point packs over and over...  Either no one pays or they are scamming people.

Terapeak shows only 3 individual sellers of Animal Kingdom Points in last year searching on “Disney, Animal, Points”


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> Looking in Terapeak they seem to sell same point packs over and over...  Either no one pays or they are scamming people.
> 
> Terapeak shows only 3 individual sellers of Animal Kingdom Points in last year searching on “Disney, Animal, Points”


i believe it is a scam


----------



## Panina (Dec 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i believe it is a scam


eBay auctions are only good if you buy from a seller you know you can trust.  If it sounds to good to be true you need to worry unless you are getting it for free.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 30, 2018)

I think there was a similar TUG thread on a sketchie  DVC / ebay listing within the last year


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

Panina said:


> eBay auctions are only good if you buy from a seller you know you can trust.  If it sounds to good to be true you need to worry unless you are getting it for free.



I think you have to follow your intuition I have bought 3 off eBay from people I did not know all closed without issue, but I have bought most from other tuggers.


----------



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i believe it is a scam


13 of there last 22 feedbacks are from same buyer.


----------



## Janann (Dec 30, 2018)

The final price was $32/point, which has zero chance of passing Disney's right of first refusal.  Whoever the final buyer is will lose the deal to Disney anyway, right?  (I'm assuming that there really is something for sale, and its not just an attempt to get $5,900 out of someone.)


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> Looking in Terapeak they seem to sell same point packs over and over...  Either no one pays or they are scamming people.
> 
> Terapeak shows only 3 individual sellers of Animal Kingdom Points in last year searching on “Disney, Animal, Points”



I recall there was another AK listing that ended at the same price. Why would they be ending at the same price?


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 30, 2018)

breezez said:


> eBay is set up so if a previous bidder has already placed a bid equal to or higher than your max bid it automatically moves the bid up to the next bid interval above your max bid or to your max bid if you both had same high bid but first bidder will be in the lead.   This is nothing a seller does if it is set up as an auction.  What you have to watch for is shill bidders where seller has multiple accounts and jacks there own auction prices up.
> 
> I have Terapeak and can scan back to 1 year of auctions and see what they ended at.   This works great for all auctions except timeshares, as a large chunk of your price may be add on fees you must pay as part of the sale.   I have tried for years for eBay to add these fees in mandatory fields for timeshares as they lose final value fees. And reading through auctions for total fees is a pain in the a$$



I only placed one bid and it immediately overbid me. Then I stopped because this seemed suspicious to me. The last time I bid on a low priced DVC listing on ebay, it got bid up immediately too and then it looked like 2 people were bidding against each other. It finally stabilized at about $20,000. I did not want to waste time on this one and get stuck with a scammer so I only bid one time on this one.


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 31, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I only placed one bid and it immediately overbid me. Then I stopped because this seemed suspicious to me. The last time I bid on a low priced DVC listing on ebay, it got bid up immediately too and then it looked like 2 people were bidding against each other.



This is not an issue in my experience. Somebody else had just placed a higher maximum bid so every time you put a new price, ebay would automatically post that you have been outbid. If you are interested in finding the current maximum bid you have to keep on bidding until your bid is the highest. This is a good way to bid automatically at the beginning of the auction when the price is still low. Say the auction starts at $100, the current bid is $125. Your first bid is $130 but you are outbid automatically and the new current price is $135. You can continue to bid until you are above the maximum bid then the system asks if you want to increase your own maximum bid. Let's say you want no more than $1000. Anybody who bids lower than that will be outbid automatically by you.
This is one way to do it, another way  is to use automatic third party companies that others mentioned. To be honest i never won an auction in any of these 2 ways so do not take it to the bank but i think i understand how it works.

My issue with this seller is the complete lack of communication about their business, the fake reviews and what seems to be a self promoting website disguised as an independent blog. I also do not understand where they keep on getting these DVC cheap listings to begin with, something does not pass the smell test. Enough for me to not ever want to send them any money unless i see concrete proof that i am wrong in my assessment.


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2019)

breezez said:


> Looking in Terapeak they seem to sell same point packs over and over...  Either no one pays or they are scamming people.
> 
> Terapeak shows only 3 individual sellers of Animal Kingdom Points in last year searching on “Disney, Animal, Points”


Remember an ebay auction for a timeshare is technically only a way for the buyer and seller to get together since it's a real estate venture.  

Some of these do have a shot at getting through if they're a bankruptcy or foreclosure and sometimes they are and are not listed as such.


----------



## yuantsai (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm the winning bidder for one of the DVC listings that just ended tonight. How do I know if this is a scam? The Seller's profile looks fishy. What proof can I ask the Seller if it's legit? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 15, 2019)

yuantsai said:


> I'm the winning bidder for one of the DVC listings that just ended tonight. How do I know if this is a scam? The Seller's profile looks fishy. What proof can I ask the Seller if it's legit? Thanks for any advice!



What did you win? Which resort? What price? How many points?

Be sure to get it submitted for ROFR as soon as possible before Jan 19 so you can get grandfathered in.

I have never done eBay so I do not know how to tell if it is legit. I would assume it is but others can give you advice. I would not send money until I was sure they are legit.


----------



## yuantsai (Jan 15, 2019)

Can you submit for ROFR without payment? Seller wants payment before contract is submitted.


----------



## Panina (Jan 15, 2019)

yuantsai said:


> Can you submit for ROFR without payment? Seller wants payment before contract is submitted.


I have always had to pay prior to ROFR subject to return of all money if rofr was taken.  Unless you can verify the seller is legit I would not give money unless you can choose the closing/escrow company to hold the money, even if you have to pay the fee for this. I suggest you do a search on tug of the sellers name to see if there is prior feedback.  If not start a new thread asking if any of us has input on the seller.


----------



## yuantsai (Jan 15, 2019)

Seller is KB Travel. Title company is VP Title. Anyone have experience with either party?


----------



## Dean (Jan 15, 2019)

yuantsai said:


> Can you submit for ROFR without payment? Seller wants payment before contract is submitted.


You can.  I won an auction on Ebay last year and fully expected to have to pay and take the risk but the seller had me to wait thinking it'd get taken ROFR and it did.  Kudos to them, made me comfortable working with them again.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 15, 2019)

yuantsai said:


> Seller is KB Travel. Title company is VP Title. Anyone have experience with either party?



KB Travel is aka tra3213. Here is a previous TUG mention on tra2213

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ebay-seller-tra3213.279525/#post-2192946


Also, he appears to self promote as if he is a blogger. This one is for KB Travel but if you search Tra3213 you’ll see one for that name too. I wouldn’t trust anyone who tries to deceive people like this. To me, this isnt any different than posting fake reviews on yourself.

https://timeshare-traveler.blog/2018/12/15/kb-travel-top-rated-timeshare-seller/


----------



## Panina (Jan 15, 2019)

RX8 said:


> KB Travel is aka tra3213. Here is a previous TUG mention on tra2213
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ebay-seller-tra3213.279525/#post-2192946
> 
> ...


Has anyone recently had a deal here on Tug that closed and they got what they paid for from this seller?  I can’t recall reading about one.  Seems DVCs keep being listed by this seller, to me a red flag.  Time will tell if legit but I would never risk my money at this point to find out.


----------



## Dvclover1998 (Mar 18, 2019)

SOS do not buy from that guy. I had purchased and waited 5 months and recieved no documentation of anything. All I had was the original contract. Than today I get an email starting that the seller breached their contract and the contract was cancelled. I will update once I get that refund but I haven't received it yet. This all was a very suspicious process, and I for one doubt that there even was a contract in play as there was no docmumentation provided of its existence. Buy from someone else, it's not worth the risk, as this dude and his company are as sketchy as sketchy is.


----------



## Dvclover1998 (Mar 18, 2019)

Panina said:


> Has anyone recently had a deal here on Tug that closed and they got what they paid for from this seller?  I can’t recall reading about one.  Seems DVCs keep being listed by this seller, to me a red flag.  Time will tell if legit but I would never risk my money at this point to find out.


I did,and I would recommend running away from this dude. It is a total scam he has running.


----------



## Panina (Mar 19, 2019)

Dvclover1998 said:


> SOS do not buy from that guy. I had purchased and waited 5 months and recieved no documentation of anything. All I had was the original contract. Than today I get an email starting that the seller breached their contract and the contract was cancelled. I will update once I get that refund but I haven't received it yet. This all was a very suspicious process, and I for one doubt that there even was a contract in play as there was no docmumentation provided of its existence. Buy from someone else, it's not worth the risk, as this dude and his company are as sketchy as sketchy is.


Welcome to Tug.  The update will be appreciated.  I hope you get your money back.


----------



## Dvclover1998 (Mar 22, 2019)

Panina said:


> Welcome to Tug.  The update will be appreciated.  I hope you get your money back.


I recieved my refund but that still is 5 and half months of my life wasted on waiting for this. According to the to the title company who I believe is the same person as KB Travel "TS Title LLC" it passed rofr and was in the resort finalization stage yet no documentation was provided for any of it. I contacted orange country to see if the rofr was recorded and they have no recollection of it. Which tells me this company is a scam. Any person with multiple identities constantly chaging names is trouble. If you see TC Title run away.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 10, 2019)

This guy keeps listing on eBay with the same name. I wonder how he dupes so many people.


----------



## Dvclover1998 (Apr 23, 2019)

He is professional scammer that is how. Some people are just good at being low life criminals that feed off of others. He hasn't listed anymore properties now as his reviews are horrid, yet I'm sure he will make another account. 


TravelTime said:


> This guy keeps listing on eBay with the same name. I wonder how he dupes so many people.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2019)

Dvclover1998 said:


> He is professional scammer that is how. Some people are just good at being low life criminals that feed off of others. He hasn't listed anymore properties now as his reviews are horrid, yet I'm sure he will make another account.



What I found strange is that he scammed so many people using the same account name. Wouldn’t some of these people have reported him to eBay? Don’t scammers change their names after every successful scam so they aren’t caught?


----------



## skotrla (May 1, 2019)

I purchased a HICV unit from KB Travel with closing by VP Title - it went OK except for the $500 gift card that I was promised and never received.

-Scott


----------

